

Ask HN: iOS/Android developers, what are your apps + how much have you made? - coryl

Curious to know what app developers are working on, or have published in the market.<p>Also please do share a range or figure of what you've made in terms of downloads, app sales (or in-app sales), ad revenue, whichever your model may be.<p>Thanks!
======
zkarcher
I'd like to see this question posed as a survey. How much money has your app
earned: $10-$99, $100-$999, $1,000-$9,999...

If you're really curious, my iOS app Twang was featured by Apple for 3 weeks.
Revenue-wise, it does not belong to the choices I listed above:
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/twang/id353688232?mt=8>

~~~
coryl
So you've made more than $10k, could you give a possible range, also how long
has it been on the market?

Very cool app, ho do people find out about it, have you tested different price
points?

*As for a survey, I think some people have a basket of apps that perform differently, so not sure a survey would work.

~~~
zkarcher
Twang has been on the market for 16 months. I have tested a few price points,
and the difference between $.99 and $2.99 has hardly affected sales, so $2.99
is the way to go!

